# CONFUSED - NATURAL CYCLE/MILD IVF OR CONVENTIONAL IVF?



## sharonannzaki (Mar 20, 2009)

Which is better for us ladies who are well into our 40s - natural cycle/mild IVF with ICSI or conventional IVF with ICSI with all the ovary stimulating drugs?  I will soon be starting IVF and don't know which to try.  The Create clinic in London claim there is a higher success rate for older women using mild stimulating drugs within your normal cycle, rather than the conventional way.  It would certainly cost less as a huge expense is the cost of the drugs and that means the money available for treatment buys more attempts.  But is it better for us older lot?  I'm wondering why other clinics don't highlight this point if it is true, or is it all about drug company profiteering?  There seems to be a wealth of experience/advice on FF, can anyone help with this?

Thanks,

Sharon.


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Sharon,

Have a look at this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191551.0

Good luck!
Minty
x


----------



## sharonannzaki (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Minty.  Lots of info there.

All the very best to you,

Sharon  

x


----------

